# On growing Psalmopoeus irminia male or female



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

Heres my on growing psalmopoeus irminia i brought fro the spider shop in september 2009. Its molted 6 times now since i had it and i've took a few pics of its underside to see if anyone on here can sex it for me.

*Few pics of underside*





































*Its molts*










*And here he/she is*


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

im not sure, but my, what long legs!!:lol2:


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

> im not sure, but my, what long legs!!:lol2:


Ya it sure has the longest legs i've ever seen in any t's i've owned.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm by no means very good at sexing T's ventrally but, on a hunch from what Ive been reading and learning Id say its a male mate.

Although I'm sure that Poxicator or Baldpoodle will have a better idea.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

not got a clue


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Ventrally i'd go with male


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

Do males grow faster from sling to adult than females.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

voyagerxp said:


> Do males grow faster from sling to adult than females.



Yeah, generally as their life is much shorter that that of a female


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Becky said:


> Ventrally i'd go with male


This is what I was thinking, although I'm notoriously mixed at the ventral method in tarantulas:lol2:


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

It has grown the fastest out of all my slings i brought around the same time as i brought this Psalmopoeus irminia. Its molted 6 times since september last year then i brought.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

voyagerxp said:


> It has grown the fastest out of all my slings i brought around the same time as i brought this Psalmopoeus irminia. Its molted 6 times since september last year then i brought.


Probably a geezer then.....


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

does the green sheen on the carapace help to give a idea of the sex ? , i read somwhere , carnt remember where , that males tend to have a more greener sheen , anybody know if this is true or madeup :lol2: ?


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

I have always brought adult females and never had a male or never bred t's as i never had the time. When he hits adult i'll have to loan him out for 50/50 or somthing, well if i could get the spider in a tub for transport as its a evil little bugger.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

voyagerxp said:


> I have always brought adult females and never had a male or never bred t's as i never had the time. When he hits adult i'll have to loan him out for 50/50 or somthing, well if i could get the spider in a tub for transport as its a evil little bugger.


:lol2:

So many of them are......


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Am I the only once noticing that those moults don't look like irminia moults? Well the first 3 _really_ don't look like irminia moults. Maybe GBB, or _P. pulcher_, but where are the leg-warmers?

Also: have you tried looking at the last moult?


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

> Am I the only once noticing that those moults don't look like irminia  moults? Well the first 3 _really_ don't look like irminia moults. Maybe GBB, or _P. pulcher_, but where are the leg-warmers?


Oh ya you got better eyes then me, the first 3 are gbb sling molts. Glasses on next time me thinks. 

Well here we go










How long does it take p. irminia males to mature.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Thought I was going mad there for a second.

Irminia males? I'd say anywhere between 12 and 18 months would seem about right.

But if you're wondering about the sex, that big moult ought to help you right? Unless it's been chewed. You know how to moult sex? It's both easier and more reliable than ventral sexing (though I am _terrible_ at ventral sexing).


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks like a boy going by the ventral shots!


----------

